# Kubota Front Fenders Help!!



## snopushin ford (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi, I have a 2012 Kubota m7040 and I want to put front fenders on it but my dealer said they are only available in Canada. Does anyone know if this is true?? And if so does anyone deal with a dealer up there that will ship to the U.S?? Getting salt all ovr the cab drives me nuts!!. Thank Matt


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Can't say for sure, but my guess is your dealer is an idiot.


----------



## RAZOR (Dec 19, 2001)

I don't see why they would not be available in the US. Give Topline Trailers a call at 1-888-701-6185 they should be able to help you out.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Mark Oomkes;2146766 said:


> Can't say for sure, but my guess is your dealer is an idiot.


I would dare to say your post is for sure!! Idiot at best. Whats Kabota gray market now.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Have you tried calling a different 'Bota dealer?


----------



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

I had a 2006 Kubota L-4330HSTC(cab model), I too am anal..lol, my Kubota Dealer said the same, they are not available in the USA(that was about 3 years ago), I ordered a set with all hardware and instructions, were easy to install, i found a Kubota Dealer near NH that spoke english, ordered and with shipping, (pretty heavy) and thru customs came out to about $885.00 us dollars, thats all i can offer.


----------



## snopushin ford (Feb 20, 2010)

Thank for the replies guys. I am waiting to hear from another dealer if they can get them. I think its crazy that it is so hard to get something like fenders.

512high I had a 2006 Kubota L-4330HSTC(cab model), I too am anal..lol, my Kubota Dealer said the same, they are not available in the USA(that was about 3 years ago), I ordered a set with all hardware and instructions, were easy to install, i found a Kubota Dealer near NH that spoke english, ordered and with shipping, (pretty heavy) and thru customs came out to about $885.00 us dollars, thats all i can offer. 

Do you have the name of this dealer??? Salt on the came drives me nuts!!

Thanks, Matt


----------



## snopushin ford (Feb 20, 2010)

snopushin ford;2146820 said:


> Thank for the replies guys. I am waiting to hear from another dealer if they can get them. I think its crazy that it is so hard to get something like fenders.
> 
> 512high I had a 2006 Kubota L-4330HSTC(cab model), I too am anal..lol, my Kubota Dealer said the same, they are not available in the USA(that was about 3 years ago), I ordered a set with all hardware and instructions, were easy to install, i found a Kubota Dealer near NH that spoke english, ordered and with shipping, (pretty heavy) and thru customs came out to about $885.00 us dollars, thats all i can offer.
> 
> ...


Just a update, I have been talking with top line trailers and so far they are great. Just waiting to hear what shipping will be.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

It is true Kubota USA does not offer fenders. Chappell Tractor is working with me to be able to get some this coming season. They are also looking into installing accumulators on the three point.


----------



## snopushin ford (Feb 20, 2010)

just to update, I installed the fenders an I am happy with them. A dealer in Canada shipped them to me and they were great to work with. I had to do some bending of the brackets so the tractor will not get hit when the wheel is turned and the axle is articulated. I can't wait for snow!!


----------



## lawntec (Aug 20, 2006)

What was the price of the fenders? Were they OEM?
I am waiting to hear back from my dealer about pricing for them. 
Thanks


----------



## snopushin ford (Feb 20, 2010)

yes oem, they came in Kubota boxes. Price was around $800 US dollars.


----------

